
Quadratic Coronavirus Epidemic Growth Model Seems Like the Best Fit - baybal2
https://www.reddit.com/r/dataisbeautiful/comments/ez13dv/oc_quadratic_coronavirus_epidemic_growth_model/
======
Metacelsus
Hmm, this really makes me question whether the numbers are accurate

